# Fujifilm Announces New Flagship X-Pro2 Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 15, 2016)

```
<em>Weather-resistant X-Pro2 features the world’s first Advanced Hybrid Multi Viewfinder, new 24MP X-Trans CMOS III sensor, and creative monochrome ACROS film simulation</em></p>
<p><strong>Valhalla, N.Y., January 14, 2016 </strong>– <strong>FUJIFILM North America Corporation</strong>, a leader in premium mirrorless cameras, today announced the <strong>FUJIFILM X-Pro2</strong>, the new flagship range-finder style camera in the award-winning X-Series line. As the new pinnacle of X-Series photography, the X-Pro2 gives professional photographers an innovative <strong>Advanced</strong> <strong>Hybrid Multi Viewfinder </strong>capable of instantly switching between optical and electronic finders, a new <strong>24.3MP X-Trans CMOS III sensor</strong>for truly remarkable image resolution, and a new <strong>X-Processor Pro</strong> that delivers dramatically improved response times for unmatched performance.</p>
<p>By combining these features with the ultra-high image quality of <strong>FUJINON X-Mount lenses</strong> and the world-renowned color reproduction technology refined over more than 80 years as a photographic film leader, the FUJIFILM X-Pro2 delivers the best ever results from an X-Series camera.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Advanced performance for professionals </strong>

The FUJIFILM X-Pro2 has the world’s first Hybrid Multi Viewfinder that allows photographers to take advantage of both an optical finder for a direct view of the subject as well as an electronic viewfinder to preview settings. The ability to instantly switch between these two types of viewfinders was first installed on the FUJIFILM X100 in 2011, but the latest version found on the X-Pro2 is the most advanced. It now features a Multi-Magnification function that automatically switches viewfinder magnification according to the lens in use and an Electronic Rangefinder that simultaneously displays the electronic viewfinder on top of the optical viewfinder.</p>
<p>Working together, the newly developed 24.3MP X-Trans CMOS III sensor and the high-performance X-Processor Pro image engine deliver pictures with a perceived resolution far greater than the actual number of pixels used. Moreover, the X-Pro2 now boasts 4x the processing speed of conventional image processing engines, which in turn gives users increased response times, even with the increased resolution. The powerful X-Processor Pro dramatically improves a wide range of response times, including a start-up time of just 0.4 seconds, the shortest shooting interval of 0.25 seconds, a shutter time lag of 0.05 seconds, and autofocus speeds as fast as 0.06 seconds. And with the option to use compressed RAW files, the X-Pro2’s performance and functionality now exceed the needs of professional photographers, including faster live view and even higher definition movies.</p>
<p><strong>Cutting-edge autofocus system </strong>

The FUJIFILM X-Pro2 uses a new autofocus (AF) system that gives users an expanded number of selectable focusing points with 273 AF points. 77 of these are phase detection – for greater functionality and faster autofocus. With the X-Pro2, approximately 40% of the imaging area is now covered by fast, precise phase detection AF pixels, which means focusing speeds when photographing moving subjects have improved dramatically. By combining the processing capabilities of the new X-Processor Pro with a contrast AF readout speed that is 2x faster than before, the X-Pro2 delivers the fastest AF performance ever in an X-Series camera.</p>
<p><strong>Weather-resistant for challenging shooting environments</strong>

The FUJIFILM X-Pro2 has a robust, weather-resistant body to meet the needs of professional photographers in tough shooting environments. The camera’s chassis is made from four pieces of magnesium alloy and is sealed with more than 61 points, making it dust-proof, splash-proof and capable of operating in temperatures as low as 14°F. In addition, it has dual SD card slots, for more reliable image storage and less card changing while on location.</p>
<p><strong>Improved layout and new user interface design</strong>

The new FUJIFILM X-Pro2 embodies the true craftsmanship that the X-Series is known for around the world. The shutter speed dial, exposure compensation dial and finder switching lever are all milled from aluminum for a premium look and comfortable feel. The ISO sensitivity dial is now built-in to the shutter speed dial so camera settings can be confirmed at a glance without having to turn the power on. And the command dial position has been added to the exposure compensation dial. Selecting this function switches exposure compensation operation to the front command dial and expands the range to ±5EV.</p>
<p>The FUJIFILM X-Pro2 features Command dials on both the front and rear of the camera. And by adding a push function, they are easier to use, and still retain dust and water resistance. There are six function buttons to allow easier access to regularly used functions, and a new Focus Lever enables users to quickly select a focusing point, speeding up operation.</p>
<p>Photographers will find a new, easy-to-use graphical user interface design in the FUJIFILM X-Pro2 with fresh categories added to the tabs on the menu screen, allowing faster access to the item required. Users can register a maximum of 16 frequently used items in the new My Menu feature, and when combined with the 16 items from the Q Menu, a total of 32 shortcuts can be created.</p>
<p>The viewfinder display in the FUJIFILM X-Pro2 now offers a greater level of customization so it can further match the individual needs of the photographer. The X-Pro2 gives users a Bright Frame Simulation function in the optical viewfinder mode so the angle of view of each focal length can be confirmed without having to replace the lens, so the user can change lenses more accurately.</p>
<p><strong>FUJIFILM X-Pro2 key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>World’s first Advanced Hybrid Multi Viewfinder with 2.36 million dots and maximum speed of 85 frames per second
<ul>
<li>Diopter correction mechanism with an eye point of 16mm and a telephoto bright frame with enlarged focal length of 140mm</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li>24.3MP APS-C X-Trans CMOS III Sensor
<ul>
<li>Fast AF of up to 0.08 seconds</li>
<li>Phase detection AF and motion predictive AF for continuous shooting up to 8 frames per second</li>
<li>Start-up time of 0.4 seconds</li>
<li>Shutter time lag of 0.05 seconds</li>
<li>Shooting interval of 0.25 seconds</li>
<li>Focal plane shutter top speed of 1/8000 second</li>
<li>Flash sync speed up to 1/250 second</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li>Dust and water-resistant body with more than 61 points of weather sealing and freeze resistance to 14°F</li>
<li>High-precision 3” rear display with 1.62 million dots</li>
<li>Dual memory card slots (Slot1 compatible with UHS-II standards)</li>
<li>New monochrome  ACROS film simulation for smooth tones, deep blacks and rich textures</li>
<li>New Grain Effect mode for images reminiscent of old film photos, especially when printed</li>
<li>Maximum ISO performance up to 12800 sensitivity; Extended ISO ISO100, 25600, 51200</li>
<li>Improved electric charge transfer rate for ultra-fast readout speeds</li>
<li>Interval timer for shooting time-lapse sequences of one second to 24 hours, up to 999 frames</li>
<li>Free FUJIFILM Camera Remote application and Wireless Communication function allows users to remotely shoot images from smartphones and tablets via WiFi</li>
<li>Photos can be sent to the INSTAX Share Printer using the free INSTAX Share App (iOS and Android) SHARE Smartphone Printer</li>
<li>Full HD video 1080p at 60fps; bit rate of 36Mbps for clear capture of delicate movements; frame rates of 60 fps, 50fps, 30fps, 25fps and 24fps, supporting worldwide motion picture formats</li>
<li>Advanced creative filters</li>
<li>Optional accessories:
<ul>
<li>Hand Grip MHG-Xpro2 – improves grip and retains access to battery and SD card, and compatible with an Arca Swiss plate</li>
<li>Leather Case BLC-XPRO2 – genuine leather bottom case elegantly shows off the X-Pro2’s classic design while protecting the camera body with battery access</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<p>The FUJIFILM X-Pro2 (body only) will be available in February 2016 for <strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1210892-REG/fujifilm_16488618_x_pro2_mirrorless_digital_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">USD $1,699.95</a></strong> and <strong>CAD $1,899.99.</strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 15, 2016)

An interesting mirrorless with good lens options. Needs some independent testing to see what's really there.

Add: After seeing some of the promotional material on this camera it has a very nice feature set. Kind of a retro design with nice layout. Canon could do worse than copying this design (mostly), and putting it out with an M-mount and a lens suite to match. APS-C sensor keeps it small.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 19, 2016)

I hope Canon uses this as a minimum standard for their next M....things like a joystick, superfast AF, good build quality and 8fps is sort of standard now and if the next M doesn't have it , well then why bother at all....


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 19, 2016)

Ivan Muller said:


> I hope Canon uses this as a minimum standard for their next M....things like a joystick, superfast AF, good build quality and 8fps is sort of standard now and if the next M doesn't have it , well then why bother at all....



Depends on the price... Comparing something that went for 400-500 USD in December to 1700 USD like the X-Pro2 is a bit of apples to oranges comparison. For 1700, you'd be looking for an M that is similar to the 7DII.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 19, 2016)

I think this is finally the tipping point where Fuji has a product that you could consider full featured and thoroughly polished.
They have a Joystick for AF selection, custom menus, built in wi-fi, minimal blackout when shooting, and the general layout is all more easily accessible than previous models.
This is probably a camera that anyone could pick up and have and almost entirely positive experience with.

The biggest reason I have not to get the X-Pro2 is actually the optical viewfinder. If my primary application is manual focus lenses then I probably want to be looking at the sensor readout all the time, and if my second purpose is telephoto shooting, the optical viewfinder can't be used.
Most other models also have a tilting screen, where this doesn't, so if I'm shooting Macro then most of the time I'll be using the rear LCD screen, and again the X-Pro2 ends up at a disadvantage.
Rumor has it the X-T2 is supposed to be announced in June, I think I'll be saving my pennies.


----------



## d (Jan 19, 2016)

9VIII said:


> I think this is finally the tipping point where Fuji has a product that you could consider full featured and thoroughly polished.
> They have a Joystick for AF selection, custom menus, built in wi-fi, minimal blackout when shooting, and the general layout is all more easily accessible than previous models.
> This is probably a camera that anyone could pick up and have and almost entirely positive experience with.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I've played with a few of the Fuji bodies in the past year, and have been quite impressed with them. I'll definitely be having a close look at this X-Pro2 in the next six months or so, and assuming there's an X-T2 to compare it with at then, I can definitely see myself purchasing one of the two along with a couple of primes, to use as a secondary system, particularly for travel.


d.


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 20, 2016)

Random Orbits said:


> Ivan Muller said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Canon uses this as a minimum standard for their next M....things like a joystick, superfast AF, good build quality and 8fps is sort of standard now and if the next M doesn't have it , well then why bother at all....
> ...


A lot of folks seem to be wanting a high end M from canon. Maybe apples and oranges to campare with current M offerings, but a look at where the M could go in a high end offering.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 20, 2016)

9VIII said:


> I think this is finally the tipping point where Fuji has a product that you could consider full featured and thoroughly polished.
> They have a Joystick for AF selection, custom menus, built in wi-fi, minimal blackout when shooting, and the general layout is all more easily accessible than previous models.
> This is probably a camera that anyone could pick up and have and almost entirely positive experience with.
> 
> ...



Absolutely agree. 

I think though, that Fuji is moving forward with making the xpro and xt1 two very separate lines for different types of shooters. There are reasons to love both which is why while I have an xpro2 preordered, I am also very excited to see what the xt2 will bring. 

The xpro2 largely rectifies all the issues most users had with the first iteration while incorporating a bunch of stuff that propels their tech forward and makes the xpro2 the clear flagship now (assuming they don't introduce a bunch of upgraded stuff in the xt2 that directly improves upon this release). The xt1 was understandably seen as a much more capable camera than the xpro1 which I think was simply more of a symptom of timeframes for release. If the June'ish release for the xt2 this year is accurate, then they will be much closer to each other which I don't think will allow for the xt2 to have significantly bumped up performance vs the xpro like it was the first time around. They will simply be more of a separation or departure from each other and seen as different types of cameras all together for different types of shooters.

Either way, I am thoroughly excited to get this new xpro into my hands.


----------



## ScottyP (Jan 29, 2016)

Only in black? No steel option? Kind of a shame with a camera so nice looking.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 29, 2016)

" the newly developed 24.3MP X-Trans CMOS III sensor and the high-performance X-Processor Pro image engine deliver pictures with a perceived resolution far greater than the actual number of pixels used. "

Moreover, the battery seems to last much longer than it actually does.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 29, 2016)

d said:


> I've played with a few of the Fuji bodies in the past year, and have been quite impressed with them. I'll definitely be having a close look at this X-Pro2 in the next six months or so, and assuming there's an X-T2 to compare it with at then, I can definitely see myself purchasing one of the two along with a couple of primes, to use as a secondary system, particularly for travel.



Take it from me, that's how it begins.

Next thing you notice your Canon hasn't been out in a while. Before long you're eyeing additional Fujinon lenses. And the Canon seems to have some dust on it.

Then you start feeling guilty having all this good Canon stuff just sitting there.

Take it from me....


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 29, 2016)

ScottyP said:


> Only in black? No steel option? Kind of a shame with a camera so nice looking.



+1 I thought the exact same thing. Hopefully they don't make me regret my decision by releasing the steel/silver or graphite version shortly after the launch of the black. Lol.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jan 29, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> " the newly developed 24.3MP X-Trans CMOS III sensor and the high-performance X-Processor Pro image engine deliver pictures with a perceived resolution far greater than the actual number of pixels used. "
> 
> Moreover, the battery seems to last much longer than it actually does.



Would be so awesome if it is a significant improvement to the xt1 in the battery usage department. Thinking though that it probably requires you to be in the low power profile while using ovf to get any noticeable improvement though.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 29, 2016)

distant.star said:


> d said:
> 
> 
> > I've played with a few of the Fuji bodies in the past year, and have been quite impressed with them. I'll definitely be having a close look at this X-Pro2 in the next six months or so, and assuming there's an X-T2 to compare it with at then, I can definitely see myself purchasing one of the two along with a couple of primes, to use as a secondary system, particularly for travel.
> ...



for me, Nikon displaced Canon
Then Pentax stole some action from the 2 above
Got some Fuji gear and the DSLRs got relegated to where they were best used and Fuji covered the rest.
Got lots of Fuji gear now! Works perfectly well for so many things and saves me lots of PP time when I don't need to make large format prints.

Most recently got Olympus EM10 and a pile of native glass and it's by far my favorite system to use even if it's not the best performing in many metrics. It's so compact, light and more than adequate for IQ it gets carried any time I want at least a semi-serious camera with me.
Fuji XT10 is taking a swipe at the Oly's vaunted position in my kit because it's only marginally larger with better IQ. BUT, the Fuji glass I have is considerably larger and heavier than the Oly's lenses so now they play on a simple weight vs IQ tradeoff.
Oh, ya, I still have a bunch of DSLRs too... somewhere.


----------



## MShannon (Jan 29, 2016)

I've been waiting on a suitable replacement for my original 5D. It was a fantastic camera, especially when I bought it not long after release but it sadly packed in and the repair expense is worth more than the camera is now.

I've been considering waiting for the 6D mk2 or the Fuji XT-2. I'm primarily a landscaper / nature photographer (not a birder though, so fast AF isn't a requirement).

I love the Fuji system and have always enjoyed their lenses especially as I have a panoramic GX617 with the excellent 90mm & 180mm lenses. The Fuji approach to customers seems to be very good as well, with firmware updates practically giving some cameras a new lease of life by adding features.

I just don't know if I could wait for a 6D2 if the XT2 comes along beforehand. It's a tough choice, but my L's won't be redundant as I still have a 30V that I use from time to time. I'm really torn, but swaying towards the Fuji system due to it's size, weight and quality of lenses that probably match if not beat some L's. I think the X Trans and image quality is really good as well. I'm hoping to see some more 6D2 rumours so that I can get a better idea of what I want to do.


----------

